# Could my hedgehog be blind?



## iloveanimals (Oct 30, 2010)

Almost a year ago i bought an albinp pygmy hedgehog. I had done some research on them but was told almost the opposite, so decided to follow the breeders advice. on this I was told not to handle her for 2-3 weeks. My little girl was left alone on this advice. When I tried handling her she was very aggresive hufflng popping and even biting.

I have tried handling her more but she really hates it, if i put her on the floor she doesnt move. she is light and sound responsive. but doesnt realy respond to movement. Bt will not move in any light source, she has to be put in the bedroom in total darkness, eore shell even come out.

I really dont think Im giving her the life she deserves an anyone help? I do not want t rehome her just need some direction.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Hedgehogs tend to be nocturnal so it could just be that shes a tad nervy. Have you tried putting meal worms in front of her and seeing if she follows them??????? Also are both of her eyes clear from cataracts and infection??


----------



## pammie (Aug 10, 2009)

ablino hogs can be very sensative to light, neither of mine are but i know this can be the case. the main thing you can do is handle as much as possible and just get her used to you, my boy took months to come around but turned into a lovely boy with time and effort. also join here they have great advice and support when it comes to hogs
Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum


----------



## talanie506 (Nov 24, 2009)

my first albino hated the light and used to hide his face if it was too bright, but he could see quite well. he was also a total grump and would hiss and pop everytime i picked him up.

i found out by accident that he quite liked water, so i used to let him paddle in the sink and talk to him and touch him and it did bring him out a bit.

my new hog Dex appears to be almost blind, he walks off the edge of things and it takes him a bit of sniffing to find his treats.
it doesnt seem to be much of a problem, i just remember not to leave him on anything (like the sofa or worktop) incase he has a tumble.


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

iloveanimals said:


> Almost a year ago i bought an albinp pygmy hedgehog. I had done some research on them but was told almost the opposite, so decided to follow the breeders advice. on this I was told not to handle her for 2-3 weeks. My little girl was left alone on this advice. When I tried handling her she was very aggresive hufflng popping and even biting.
> 
> I have tried handling her more but she really hates it, if i put her on the floor she doesnt move. she is light and sound responsive. but doesnt realy respond to movement. Bt will not move in any light source, she has to be put in the bedroom in total darkness, eore shell even come out.
> 
> I really dont think Im giving her the life she deserves an anyone help? I do not want t rehome her just need some direction.


If you haven't already, as suggested, I would join the Pygmy Hogs forum too for further advice..

I have 15 hogs just now, and have never had albinos, until I took on two rescue albino sisters- Pumpkin and Peaches.

Firstly I do not understand why on earth anyone would have told you not to handle for 2-3weeks when you first got your hog home. I breed hogs, and when they are young- from 4 weeks old, handling as much as possible is the key to having a happy friendly socialised hog when they are adult! I encourage people to put as much time into their hog, as what they want back from a hog. If you leave a hog for weeks on end, sat in its cage.. of course when you come to pick it up, it will huff and hiss. But anyway.. 

Still, now that you have a huffy hog... there is certainly hope for her! It will of course take a bit more perseverence and patience on your part to bring her round, but it is do-able. 

I took on an adult female hog, who was hissy, poppy, clicky, and she was my first ever hog to bite me! The key is patience. There are ways to hogs hearts, and you just have to find the way that is right for your girl. Mealworms, and chicken are good ways to start.. to encourage her to come out, feel confident around you. Even start by picking her up with a towel, and sitting her on your knee. I have been known to sit with an aggressive hog for an hour before she would finally uncurl and pop her nose out.. but doing this every night for weeks certainly paid off.. to the extent now, it takes a second for her to uncurl. Now I am using mealworms to coax her out, gently stroking her, or leaving my hand on top of her quill suntil she realises I am not a threat. 

Anyway... regarding the question you posted- about albinos, and blindness in your hog.. 

My albinos are extremely light sensitive. Peaches is dreadfully senstive to the light, and literally runs for cover if the light is on... and gets pretty stressed if taken out when light. I have bought a red light which I use in the dark to handle her. Hogs are obviously nocturnal, so certainly handle your girl under dim lighting and not in bright light.

As for being blind- it could be a possibility, but hogs have not got the best eye sight anyway, and they rely heavily on their sense of smell. My old boy Sonic, who lived until 6, went blind with old age.. but he got around perfectly well, and the way he motored round his cage and wheel, you would not have known he was blind. If she is blind, do not rearrange her cage, and keep everything the same so she doesnt bumpinot unusual objects. Does she crash into things.. or does she dash for cover in any corner she can find. If the latter, I would say it is just down to light sensitivity.

Peaches my girl is extremely sensitive, whereas Pumkin doesnt midn the light- so they are all extremely different.

Sorry I have gone on a bit here!! 

Best of luck with her.. dont give up! Even the huffiest hog can be turned around! :flrt:


----------

